# Norfolk Southern 30 th anniversary heritage locos



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Anyone plan on doing the series of 19 NS heritage locos?

March 16, 2012

Norfolk Southern rolls out first heritage locomotive; 
Penn Central paint scheme added to heritage line-up

Sporting Conrail blue, NS 8098 rolled out as the first of
Norfolk Southern’s heritage locomotives on March 15
in Altoona, Pa.

ALTOONA, PA. - The first locomotive to be painted in Norfolk Southern’s 30th anniversary heritage paint schemes rolled out of the company’s Juniata Locomotive Shop here yesterday. Locomotive NS 8098, a GE ES44AC, bears the “Conrail Blue” scheme.

http://www.nscorp.com/nscorphtml/images/heritage_locos/heritage1_large.jpg


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Not that one. but maybe when they get around to a Southern paint scheme.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

They are not as flashy as the ones UP did but I think the NS heritage engines do a better job recreating what the paint schemes were when the companies were merged. I like the Lacawana and the Norfolk Southern (first NS) and the Georga schemes the best.

Massey


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I plan to do all 19 of the engines though I will be painting all of mine since the only ready to roll ones are an all brass series coming out by Overland. I am going to see if I can find a DCC/Sound engine in just primer and then paint it to one of the heritage units. If it comes out alright I will do more and probably offer to do it for others if they want the engines but not at the 1K price per engine.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

I don't think I could afford 19 (so far) custom painted locos, but there are a few in the lineup I'd like to have. New York Central, Penn Central, Virginian, Norfolk & Western, and Norfolk Southern for starters


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Alrighty I will be sure to let you know how mine comes out and when I will be offering it. I don't know how much a custom painted engine would cost but probably around 25-50 is all depending on what paints I need to get as long as the engine is provided.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Cool! We could get sean to do the DCC with sound and lights, and a gc custom paint job!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I am going to my hobby store tomorrow to order just a shell for the GE series engines as I don't have one with DCC and Sound that I really want to change the paint on so I will get a shell and paint it up in one of the heritage units so you all can get a feel of how they are gonna look. 

It would help me if who ever is interested in getting one custom painted could post after this post which road and how many so I could get the price all worked out.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

http://www.nscorp.com/nscportal/nscorp/Media/images/heritage_images.html


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I have the actual photos of the finished engines. I am just trying to get another imageshack account up since my other one hit its 500 limit.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

GC,

You may recall that ImageShack images sometimes get caught in our AutoSpamBot when linked here to the forum. Not sure why, but be mindful of the hiccup.

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I have not had a single issue with the 300 plus images I have uploaded to here so I doubt that will be a problem. I am gonna see what I can do to get the images up tonight.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Well I finally got the whole imageshack thing sorted out and even got to the train store to buy the paints needed to do the Norfolk and Western engines. I was unable to buy just a plain blank shell with all the parts and details minus the running gear so I am off to ebay to see if I can find a complete engine instead for cheap that I can paint up for myself. 

PM me if you want an engine custom painted for the heritage series, From how it looks right now each engine will cost 30 dollars to custom paint at least for the simple ones.

And now for the pictures you have all been waiting for...
N&W 8103
































Southern 8099









































I have the rest of the heritage line pictures as well it will just take a while to get them all in one post so for now just these two wonderful engines.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

gc,

Any pics of the 1776 behind the Southern in the 3 rd pic in the Southern group?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Where do you get a locomotive painted and lettered for $30?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

JohnAP said:


> gc,
> 
> Any pics of the 1776 behind the Southern in the 3 rd pic in the Southern group?


I have one picture of it in the model form but a search on google gets you the real one both refurbished and in its original paint.










gunrunnerjohn said:


> Where do you get a locomotive painted and lettered for $30?


I am a little confused by your question? I did not think it was to much compared to what a lot of people ask and often get for custom painted, weathered, or lettered engines on ebay or shows.


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

Is it true that the EMD locos are being painted in Muncie, IN? and only $30 to paint and letter to a custom road!! SWEET I might have to get with u gc53dfgc about getting some done! I think it would be awesome to have all 19!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> I am a little confused by your question? I did not think it was to much compared to what a lot of people ask and often get for custom painted, weathered, or lettered engines on ebay or shows.


I thought that was quite inexpensive, that's why I asked! I wasn't saying that was expensive, don't read it that way.

How about O-scale steamers with tenders? What would that go for?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Hmm, depends on just how complex you need it. I plan on doing it all with airbrush and no decals (I think they look horrible). I would take less time to make the stencils for an O scale tender than an HO one so maybe 25 dollars if it is just a simple lettering project but the more layers the more paint, and complexity of it. I would need to know exactly to give a good price.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

*It has my name all over it!!*

I am going to have to paint one of these. I have some Southern decals that i think will work.








What engine is this? I need to know that to buy.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

It is a GE AC4400 locomotive with safety cab.

The paint consists of a standard white, green, and a reflective yellow based paint.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

This was just a cool pic of the bridge.

Found this link to user submitted pictures.

http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/pool/


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Xnats thanks for posting. That is my kind of train!


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

Finally saw one!!!! I think it said Central of Georgia? I was to stuned to read it lol...it so puuuuuuuuurdy riding inbetween the 2 regular black NS engines!


----------

